# Crypt or Apnono?



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

The guy at the LFS said this was a "Cryptocoryne ulvaceous". Huh? There is no bulb, just roots, and it doesn't look like an _Aponogeton _ulvaceous. So what is it???


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

The leaves look like aponogeton crispus---no bulb--they could be young plantlets. I have raised A. crispus seedlings and it took a while for a bulb to form. I have also gotten Tiger lotuses (Ny. maculatus) without bulbs---with good care, a bulb formed. Give them time.


----------



## AquaLung (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank you, lowcoaster. I found some pictures of A. crispus and my plants look like the ones in the pictures. Color is not a good criterion, because my plants just came from the LFS. Certainly the long stems and leaf shape suggest A. crispus. In pictures, the wavy edges of A. ulvaceous look very different from those on this plant. Like you said, though, it's a bit early to tell.


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

My pleasure---these are great plants and, unlike other species of Aponogetons, don't seem to have a "resting period". They will also develop flowers quite easily as well as seeds.


----------

